

Ticked off: How stock market decimalization killed IPOs and ruined our economy - brisance
http://www.cringely.com/2012/09/05/ticked-off-how-stock-market-decimalization-killed-ipos-and-ruined-our-economy/

======
toomuchcoffee
Interesting article, but the title should probably be "How stock market
decimalization killed IPOs and _saved_ our economy."

That is, whatever the cause-and-effect relationship between decimalization and
IPOs, it's a bit fatuous to maintain that outsize IPOs are, by themselves,
"good" for the economy.

